
Russia Bans LinkedIn - michalu
https://themoscowtimes.com/articles/linkedin-finally-blocked-in-russia-56206
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
I would not be surprised in the future to see a lot of countries attempt to
ban foreign social networks. Basically, with Facebook, Twitter, and LinkedIn,
the US government has defacto access to a treasure trove of who knows who, who
influences who, and want skills everyone has. This information would be very
expensive to collect by intelligence services, but with these US companies, is
just handed on a platter.

Basically, if you are a geopolitical rival of the US, you would have to be a
fool to allow your people to use these American services.

~~~
veidr
Well there's another school of thought: if you want to be a significant world
power (prerequisite to being geopolitical rival to USA) you have to let your
citizens read whatever they want, vote however they want, and join what the
fuck ever social network they want.

Jury is still out, though.

------
thiagocsf
The article doesn't describe how the ban is technically enforced. I'm not
aware of a great Russian firewall so I speculate it's either self-enforced
(LinkedIn agreed to reject users who enter Russia as their country), or
enforced by ISPs.

The first is unlikely, the second is easily bypassed.

Does anyone here know?

~~~
betaby
Yes. There are many smaller firewalls of Russia. Every ISP by the law has to
maintain the system on their expenses and obligated to periodically download
state ban list. Various ISP use various technique from simple ACL to DPI in
various combinations. Here is current black list
[https://reestr.rublacklist.net/](https://reestr.rublacklist.net/) Need to say
that gov agencies periodically check ISPs if they indeed ban sites and re-
offenders are fined.

~~~
i336_
That is a very interesting website.

How is it generated? Bruteforce access attempts?

~~~
betaby
Mostly ISP sysadmins reports their list downloaded from roskomnadzor + reports
from users about blocked sites, since some bans a communicated by direct
orders and are not shown in roskomnadzor lists, there are few and mostly
temporary but they exist.

------
SXX
There should be "2016" in title since it's banned for almost half of year.

~~~
betaby
[https://reestr.rublacklist.net/search/?q=linkedin](https://reestr.rublacklist.net/search/?q=linkedin)
most recent ban is from 2017-04-04

~~~
cpncrunch
But this particular article is from Nov 2016.

------
sandergansen
Not sure who it helps. Low-earning Russians weren't really using it. High-
earning ones that need to use it, e.g. Russian investors, will just be finding
ways to still use it - VPN, travel to Estonia etc.

------
pottersbasilisk
Another step to the balkanization of the internet.

------
kfkhalili
Well why don't they store Russian data on Russian servers? Why is the law
"unenforceable"?

~~~
Markoff
i guess they don't trust Russians since then Russian gov would have easy
access to those days

~~~
kfkhalili
Ever heard of The Patriot Act?

